# Aldi has silicone molds again



## soap_rat (Oct 23, 2013)

They are $2.99 each and very shiny on the inside!  

Loaf pans are 5x9," square is 9x9" and they also have cupcake and round pans.

Probably the loafs would need to be surrounded by something to keep them from bowing, I did that with other loaf pans.


----------



## kazmi (Oct 23, 2013)

Aldi?


----------



## soap_rat (Oct 23, 2013)

Kazmi, Aldi is a discount food store with shops throughout the US, but likely only in urban areas.  They sell mostly their own store brands and just the basics, and are far cheaper than elsewhere.  I go there mostly for salt (.39 for a container of 26 ounces) and their real-butter shortbread schoolboy cookies.


----------



## panzerakc (Oct 23, 2013)

kazmi said:


> Aldi?



If I found the right one, they are a grocery store chain based in Germany.

Anita


----------



## detroitgirl77 (Oct 23, 2013)

I got a bunch earlier this year on clearance for $1 each at Aldi. May have to buy some at full price though if I need more

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Soap Making


----------



## Spicey477 (Oct 24, 2013)

Wow great to know, I was scouring dollar stores this weekend to no avail, I had forgotten about Aldi! Yes, Anita, it is the same Aldi. I love grocery stores/shopping, so thst store is fascinating to me (have to pay .25 to use a cart).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## jcatblum (Oct 24, 2013)

I looked at the sales ad online & saw to go with the molds they also have glass 2 quart Anchor measuring cups (with lid) for $7 this wk. You can never have enough measuring cups or glass bowls.


----------



## detroitgirl77 (Oct 24, 2013)

jcatblum said:


> I looked at the sales ad online & saw to go with the molds they also have glass 2 quart Anchor measuring cups (with lid) for $7 this wk. You can never have enough measuring cups or glass bowls.



Thanks letting us know about the measuring cup. I definitely need to get a glass measuring cup and that's a great price for the size. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Soap Making


----------



## MOGal70 (Oct 24, 2013)

Thank you for the "heads up"! I love those loaf pans!!!!


----------



## kazmi (Oct 24, 2013)

I'll have to see if I can find one in my area.  Are their molds flat and with square corners?


----------



## soap_rat (Oct 25, 2013)

Kazmi, the 9x9 is definitely square-sided, and I'm 99% sure the loafs are too.  I would have bought a loaf or two but they're a little narrower than my others.

Well, at Aldi you don't have to _pay_ $.25 for a cart, you do get it back once you return the cart!


----------



## detroitgirl77 (Oct 25, 2013)

I just checked both the square molds and loaf pans that I bought earlier this year and they both have nice square corners. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Soap Making


----------



## jcatblum (Oct 25, 2013)

My nearest Aldi doesn't have any silicone pans of any type. Hope others have better luck finding them in stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## MOGal70 (Oct 30, 2013)

My local Aldi was sold out on Sat when I went by, but did find the 9x9's today in another town.


----------



## roseb (Oct 30, 2013)

I need to make a trip to Aldi's!


----------



## grayceworks (Oct 30, 2013)

Spicey477 said:


> Wow great to know, I was scouring dollar stores this weekend to no avail, I had forgotten about Aldi! Yes, Anita, it is the same Aldi. I love grocery stores/shopping, so thst store is fascinating to me (have to pay .25 to use a cart).
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Soap Making mobile app


 
I found these at Dollar Tree -- they aren't silicon, but they hold up fine to the heat, even in the oven at 170F -- And well, they're a dollar! And the longer ones hold 2.5lb batches with room to spare.  

http://www.dollartree.com/Plastic-Drawer-Organizers-Assorted-Sizes/p174772/index.pro


----------



## Spicey477 (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice!! I went to Dollar Tree and tried to "open my mind" in terms of what can I put soap in?  I didn't catch those! I did get 2 loaves and 2 9x9 at Aldi (finished them off). I had everything ready to use my M&P samples in the 9x9 tonight...but a baby waking and sick 4 year old means mama's in bed and not soaping :/  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Soap Making mobile app


----------

